# IGF1 Lr3 Bloating?



## tylerdruden2628 (May 15, 2012)

Im hoping someone can help me out cause im not sure if im freaking myself out or not but...

I did 1 cycle of IGF-1 Lr3 last November for 30days at 30ml a day, cyclled off for 20 days (as directed) then did the same cycle again in January. I got great results, leaned out, and had no bloating.

However I started another cycle last week and on the 5th day I noticed major bloating in the lower part of my stomach where I literally look pregnant. Im a pretty lean guy as is (6'2, 195 lbs) so needless to say this is freaking me out.
Is it possible for me to get the "IGF1 gut" on such a low dosage and small amout of usage or could it be something else?


----------



## CG (May 15, 2012)

I'm sorry. 30 ML per day? Are you fucking nuts? Lol let's hope that's a typo. How many mcg were you hitting then, and how many now??


----------



## D-Lats (May 15, 2012)

30ml a day?!?!??!!! How the fuck did you pin that much? With a turkey baster?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 15, 2012)

d lats, hahha  lmao^^^^^^


----------



## CG (May 15, 2012)

Op has died from bac. Water poisioning


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 15, 2012)

That's a lot. a WHOLE LOT I would slow down a little bit man


----------



## tylerdruden2628 (May 15, 2012)

holy, shit my bad.....meant 3 IUs a day...no turkey baster needed lol...


----------



## Lordsks (May 21, 2012)

tylerdruden2628 said:


> holy, shit my bad.....meant 3 IUs a day...no turkey baster needed lol...



which is how much in terms of mcg's???


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 21, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> which is how much in terms of mcg's???



x2  how much AA solution did you recon with?


----------



## tylerdruden2628 (May 22, 2012)

I was using 3 IUs a day which is about 30 mcg's.....


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 22, 2012)

tylerdruden2628 said:


> I was using 3 IUs a day which is about 30 mcg's.....



That's a really low dose my friend.  Running at that dose is not going to cause much growth of anything.. let alone your gut.


----------



## blergs. (May 22, 2012)

tylerdruden2628 said:


> holy, shit my bad.....meant 3 IUs a day...no turkey baster needed lol...



I woudl nto waste my time with anyless then 20mcg. and 3IU DOESNT tell us anything!
thats just the mark on the needle.
how much solution did you mix in? and what amount of peptided was inthe vial? 1mg? 1mg=1000mcg

3IU has nothing to do with it.

let us knwo so we can help.


----------



## blergs. (May 22, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That's a really low dose my friend.  Running at that dose is not going to cause much growth of anything.. let alone your gut.



not so tru GOOD quality IGF1LR3 20-40mcg is a good dose for gains for a 8 or so week cycle. 
i would not rec going passed 80mcg ed for most .
 I use 40-100mcg. closer to 50 most the time.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 22, 2012)

blergs. said:


> not so tru GOOD quality IGF1LR3 20-40mcg is a good dose for gains for a 8 or so week cycle.
> i would not rec going passed 80mcg ed for most .
> I use 40-100mcg. closer to 50 most the time.



50 is considered "average" dose.. so 30, I would consider to be low.  100mcg's is considered a high dose.  8 Weeks?  That's twice as long as a recommended cycle. It should be cycled 4-5 weeks on and the same amount of time off.


----------



## tylerdruden2628 (May 22, 2012)

the vials were 120 mcg each and I mixed 100 mcg (or 10 IUs) of bacteriostatic water which got me 3 days of usage per vial. below is a link for what I was using.

no outside links- T

Im sure my bloating has nothing to do with the IGF1, but I was hoping someone on the boards would help ease my mind with this.

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## overburdened (May 23, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Op has died from bac. Water poisioning


you mean AA... don't use bac on igf1 lr3... just sayin....


----------



## overburdened (May 23, 2012)

tylerdruden2628 said:


> the vials were 120 mcg each and I mixed 100 mcg (or 10 IUs) of bacteriostatic water which got me 3 days of usage per vial. below is a link for what I was using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro, you have to mix AA with igf1 lr3... I'm sure by day 2 the igf1 lr3 was degraded


----------

